# Algae control in a Fluval Spec III



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a Spec with several plants and one betta on a bookshelf in my office. It's near a window but there's a plant that blocks some of the direct sunlight. Nevertheless, I'm having algae issues. What's my best option for controlling this? I'd rather not move the tank so I'm considering an oto, Amano shrimp or some kind of snail (possibly nerite). Any suggestions about what I should do considering the small size of the tank and the betta's appetite over the weekend when I'm not at work?


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a regular 2g spec. It got some bad algae when I had it near a window, I tossed in a nerite from one of my other tanks and he had it clean in under two days. I might be worried about him having enough food long term unless the algae grows real fast. You could also try more plants to compete with the algae.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

A nerite should be able to keep it clean, but you'd probably have to throw in an algae wafer now and again to keep it alive.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. An algae wafer is no problem. However, I've read that nerites sometimes climb out of tanks. Would the Spec cover solve that potential problem?


----------



## J2d2 (Feb 19, 2013)

RWaters said:


> Thanks for the replies. An algae wafer is no problem. However, I've read that nerites sometimes climb out of tanks. Would the Spec cover solve that potential problem?


I have a Spec II with Nerite snails in it and they have never climbed out. I do keep the cover on at all times though. If you have enough food in the tank for them to eat they should stay in the tank.


----------

